# Next Governor appearance at Oireachtas finance committee



## moneymakeover (15 Aug 2017)

Anybody know when the Central Bank Governor will appear next at the Oireachtas finance committee? October?

I believe the last time was April at which he reassured people that *all* the issues would be resolved because they were doing a time consuming thorough review of all accounts.

So if the deadline for the banks to identify affected customers is September 2017 then if the governor appears in say October, then that might be good opportunity to confront him (via representative) if anyone still not resolved


----------

